# Hang out with my Lang out.



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got the kids up at 3 am this morning and fired the Lang up. Got the butt on about 3:45. Chickens went on about 9:30 along with the stuffed cabbage. Tossed some boudin on for snacking. Took a break at 9:45 and went to pick up another smoker for the back porch. Unloaded it and back at the Lang.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

You need to change you name to "cookie" wagon trail cook boss.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have a spare room for a month or so? I am temporarily one armed and my wife just doesn’t cook. I would get plenty of good nutrition, and might fatten up a bit more.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tell us more about this new backyard smoker you got today?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> Tell us more about this new backyard smoker you got today?












XL Egg. Wanted another large to match my other one, but couldn't pass this up. Looks like lopsided green boobs.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

well, that does it. imma have to come up with another fabulous cooking scene to beat this. sho looks good.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

oughta be a law that says enticing with food pics. you goin to jail
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm done buying smokers/grills for awhile. At least until I move the Pit Boss over to my Dad's condo. Then I have some free space and Stevenattsu has me wanting to up my game.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1090680
> 
> 
> I'm done buying smokers/grills for awhile. At least until I move the Pit Boss over to my Dad's condo. Then I have some free space and Stevenattsu has me wanting to up my game.


that’s an awesome set up and view!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> well, that does it. imma have to come up with another fabulous cooking scene to beat this. sho looks good.
> jack


Why does this excite me and terrify me at the same time👍🍺


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Those dogs have a ruff life. lol

WHat does your wife say about all those grillz, be honest?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good, I’d like to hear about this stuffed cabbage


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Those dogs have a ruff life. lol
> 
> WHat does your wife say about all those grillz, be honest?


She loves them. The Weber gas has kinda become hers.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DLo said:


> Looks good, I’d like to hear about this stuffed cabbage


Hollow out a head of cabbage and stuff with bacon. Salt, pepper, fennel seed. I throw it on in foil, but leave the top open for the first hour. After that close it up and cook until tender. Toss in a bowl and cut up.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

That's one hell of a setup! Thanks for the cabbage idea. Gonna try one soon.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

SUPER Nice 

Here's one to try.....I think you will like it

Make a Meat Loaf in normal fashion.....I use 98%.....But a friend of mine showed me a trick...Line the bottom of the pan with bread....[You throw that away.] It sucks up the excess grease.

BUT instead of in the Oven......Do it in the Smoker...........I like only Apple for it's Sweeter Smoke.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1090680
> 
> 
> I'm done buying smokers/grills for awhile. At least until I move the Pit Boss over to my Dad's condo. Then I have some free space and Stevenattsu has me wanting to up my game.


You can't hide money lol. Nice setup!


----------

